# iTunes Remote Access



## malletchops (Sep 8, 2008)

I just bought a new 750 GB HD and copied all of my iTunes music to the drive. I then attached the HD to my Apple Airport and I am able to stream all of my music in my home network! I love it.

But, here's my question. I am a college music professor and all of my music is no longer on my laptop, it is on the new HD. Is there a way to log on to my home network remotely and access the iTunes Music Library? I want to be able to play music examples to my students without it taking up room on my laptop HD.

Thanks in advance for your help!
Dave


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You could check out "Simplify Media" http://www.simplifymedia.com/

Not sure it works with the airport, but you can have your HD attached to the laptop and still stream to other computers on your LAN or on the Internet. (I use it to stream my itunes Library to my iPhone over 3G, Edge, Wireless)

It's cross platform too.


----------

